
The BEST Vim Cheat Sheet - krat0sprakhar
http://people.csail.mit.edu/vgod/vim/vim-cheat-sheet-en.png
======
saurabh
Never saw this one. Thanks!

EDIT: There is a PDF too.

<http://people.csail.mit.edu/vgod/vim/vim-cheat-sheet-en.pdf>

------
pasbesoin
Context: <http://people.csail.mit.edu/vgod/fun-projects.shtml>

